# Urgent: HRI needs foster homes for 18 dogs...



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

HRI was contacted this week about the possibility of bringing in EIGHTEEN new dogs...several of which have special needs due to allergies or housetraining. Most are regular havanese...young...owners who lost homes, not enough time for them, too much energy, doesn't like cat, other dog doesn't like new havanese, dogs from Craigs list rescued...and you know the rest.

_Many of you may have received a post card in the mail asking for those of you who are interested in fostering to contact Ursula at [email protected] Do you have a friend, puppy buyer, neighbor, or relative who might be willing to foster a dog for us? Check your holiday card mailing list!  keep up the good work, Urs is getting LOTS of good applications pouring in! But, at the rate the dogs are pouring in, we can never have too many volunteers.)

from Jenny, HRI Intake Coordinator
_

If you have ever considered becoming a foster, please check out the possibilities on HRI website or contact Ursula. Many people fail fostering 101 and often keep their foster as a furever home.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*There are many foster dogs not on HRI website*

As HRI is made up of all volunteers, many of the dogs currently in foster are not on the website. First, they are being evaluated...and the foster mom's often aren't computer savvy or have digital cameras. I know, I cannot imagine...but they are dog lovers, not techies!

HRI gets them up as soon as possible, but again with so many dogs coming in...their priorities are often in other places...like transferring the dog from a home to the foster.

Many folks have asked me why there is a need when there are so few dogs in rescue...there are MANY not on the website.

Last year there were only a few dogs in rescue...this year the numbers have increased exponentially. Perhaps it is the popularity of the dog...the number of dogs that come from puppy mills and go to pet stores who haven't learned proper dog etiquette from their dam, people buying on impulse because they are popular...or the challenging fact that havanese are listed as GOOD with children. They are Good with GOOD children.

The Havanese Forum has been very supportive of rescue this year with several folks becoming foster moms as well as a couple of adoptions. I wish these folks would post about their wonderful experiences to encourage more to join up.

Thanks for hearing me. I know at times I sound like a broken record. It just shocks me every week when we get our Friday update of the number of dogs in need.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*All about fostering...*

About Fostering Dogs 
Fostering

This aspect of volunteering always seems to be a bit intimidating to people, though it's not nearly as hard as you might think. First, you need to evaluate your family situation to determine if you can foster. If you have very young children, a demanding job, other pets with medical or behavioral issues, older parents in the home who require a lot of care, or if everyone in the family is not "on board" with being a foster family, fostering may not be right for you. Maybe you can't foster, but we'd love it if you'd consider sharing some of your other talents. If your family situation seems right, please keep on reading about being a foster family!

Every foster dog is at a disadvantage initially because they have either been turned in for some medical or behavioral issue, or they have just plain "lost" their family due to some unforeseen circumstance. In all of these cases, the dog may be scared or anxious because of the change in family. Whether the dog is an Owner Turn In (OTI), or comes from a shelter, you should be able to have some space you can block off just for the foster dog until you see how they interact with your other dogs/pets. If they come from a shelter you may also need to quarantine the dog. Our policy and procedure manual provides more information about what is entailed in quarantining a dog and how to protect your family and pets.

Your job as a foster parent is to work with the dog to accomplish several things. First, correct any behavioral issues (i.e., housebreak the dog, work on them being grabby with food, or help socialize them). Some dogs also need you to support them through medical issues which could include surgical care for an injury, neutering/spaying, and would require post-operative care and follow-up. All dogs need their foster parent to observe them to help determine what their ideal family would be. Working on basic manners/training helps the foster dog feel as confident and secure as it can. Many of these dogs just need a consistent home with consistent rules, and they become very good dogs very quickly. There is always someone to talk with you about questions or concerns or to brainstorm if you've run into a stumbling block somewhere along the way.

HRI is quite careful about the foster home placements it makes. That means that we will not knowingly place a foster dog with you that would not be appropriate for your family. 
We want both you and the dog to succeed at the fostering relationship. HRI respects each family's need for discretion. Even if you have committed to being a foster parent for a dog in need, if the time or situation is not right when you're called, you can say "No."

While it is sad to see your foster dog go to its "forever family," it is incredibly rewarding when you know your foster dog found the right family because of your time and effort. There is little that is more rewarding than hearing from a family about how much they cherish their newest family member.

Give fostering a try! It is incredibly rewarding and changes lives, one Havanese at a time!

www.havaneserescue.com


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Baby Isabella ready for adoption!*

Isabella was recently surrendered into our foster program by a very loving and caring family who had only her best interest at heart. Their kind veterinarian and staff were aware of HRI and helped with Isabella's transfer.

Isabella is almost 4 months old and is every bit the Havanese puppy!

She sustained an accidental injury to her right foreleg/elbow and came to HRI needing surgery with all sorts of nifty hardware - wires and pins - necesary to make her good as new! She did remarkably well and really doesn't think she's got a problem in the world even though the vet wants her kept quiet for a two week period until her next series of x-rays.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Wouldn't one need to be in the area where the rescue is located to foster? We are in Arkansas but wouldn't mind to foster


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I would love to foster Havanese!! I've given my name to the Cdn. Hav Rescue, but in my province, there are very, very few Havs as it is.

If I would qualify as a foster home for the U.S. HRI, then I'd gladly help out! Think that's possible? I would imagine, like Brooke said, that HRI is looking for homes in the area ...... ?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*go ahead and get your application in...*

You never know where a home will be needed or when the need to send a foster to a home away from home will be necessary.

Linda

They are moved from state to state for foster homes all the time...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*anyone have Megan's email*

Megan actually spoke to Ursula at Nationals. Ursula called me today to get her email as she didn't get it then.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda, I would PM Megan (casperkeep) and ask her there.

I spoke a few times with Ursula at the Nat'l and she always remembered me when I'd walk by. Lovely woman!  I'll write and see what she says. Thanks.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have to add, that fostering is rewarding. You see the dog emerge from shy and insecure with issues into a happy member of a family. I fostered Belle, she's now with a family I chose for her in New Jersey. We sent her from Miami, through several of us who drove in a "railroad" with stops in Cocoa and in VA (where she had excellent medical care and her ACL was repaired). If you have room in your home and in your hearts, please go to www.havaneserescue.com and fill out an adoption application to foster. After checking your references and home, HRI will place you with a foster dog that will be no burden. They will not give you one with terrible issues unless you can handle it. Belle was surrendered when the older couple who bought her could not care for her. The breeder was contacted and could not take her back, so she went into our loving arms. 
You also will form friendships, as I have because HRI will mentor and support you throughout your fostering. I highly recommend the experience for anyone with love to spare.


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

How long before you hear back from HRI after your application is submitted?

I submitted one last week, and was just wondering......


Thanks!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Lauren:

If you sent in a application to Foster to adopt the State Contact for your area will be in touch with you to let you know they have received your application.

If it was a application to join HRI as a volunteer that application will go to Urs who is Vol Coordinator she will then have one of her committee process the form-you will be getting a call from that person.

Pat


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

I'm not sure exactaly. I filled out the volunteer form, but also the foster form. I just put the 3 or 4 page foster skills thing in the mail the other day also.


Thanks for the reply.... I hope I hear something soon!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

You will I am sure.

Pat


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*on volunteer time*

Everyone at HRI is on volunteer time. If you know someone already involved in rescue, it does help speed up your application as you have someone who can vouch for you. They are careful because they want to make sure these little guys only have to be placed one time and furever. Hopefully, you will hear quite soon.

When I applied, they called all of my references and gave me a very thorough phone interview even though I knew several folks on rescue. They sure love their dogs...as it should be.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what a great story and explanation*

That is so well said.

You might send this to Suzy Q. with HRI, I think the other foster moms would love to hear your story. It gives hope!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

When someone fosters, how long does that person normally keep the dog before it goes to a forever home? Imm scared no foster dog would ever leave my house.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> When someone fosters, how long does that person normally keep the dog before it goes to a forever home? Imm scared no foster dog would ever leave my house.


 Melissa,
It depends on the situation of the dog. Each can be different. If no issues then it is hoped the dog would be placed as soon as possible after the 2 week evaluation period.

Fostering is rewarding, especially when you are part of the placement, which in most cases that happens.

Many foster mom's/dad's do fail "Fostering 101" though, as they adopt the precious one before anyone else can. <grin>


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Belle was with us from January until April, here's her story. I found the perfect home through Karen Grant in NJ. These were odd circumstances as our state contact's husband passed away suddenly and she was unable to forward to me applications understandably. So Karen, our state contact from I think New York (who has now moved up in our organization) forwarded me one particular application 3 times among other possible adoptive home applications, and yes, they were the perfect family for Belle. I tried to place her on my own with a family in the next county who kept her one day, then returned her the next morning saying she didn't look enough like a havanese. I was very upset, but I learned some times people are not what they seem. After dealing with that family I was determined to find one that was perfect. 

Belle then tore her ACL trying to jump on my bed and needed surgery, the first one ($1700) did not work, she never used her leg and the same vet said she would needed a second surgery for $1800 (isn't that atrocious?). The family in NJ was willing to take her and work with her after her second surgery. The Donners, he's our board of directors, she's my friend, found their vet and took her to their home in Va. Their vet successfully did her second surgery for only around $900.00. They took care of Belle until her new family could take her in June, when school is out and Pat had the summer to bond and work with Belle. Belle is now in her forever home with Pat, Frank and Callie. They are the most loving family anyone could ask for, they have another Hav. a fenced in yard, and love to spare.

Belle is the exception. Many dogs go home in less than a month, some with issues may stay longer until ready. Right now we're really trying to find an adult home for Tucker, see our website and the new newsletter, he's featured in the Adoption Corner. He's so ready to go home.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and it depends on the foster mom too!*

I know our foster moms are very very choosy about the adoptive home! They want to insure that this is truly a furever home. Some people have asked why it might take a while to get a rescue...and this is one of the main reasons. These foster moms are protective lionesses! They really think long and hard before placing one of their "babies". They take everything into consideration.

You see, we all grow quite attached. And there is a support system of other foster moms after you do find the home so you can celebrate and grieve at the same time. Everyone in rescue is totally there for you, you would not ever be alone.

Belle was my favorite little girl when I started with HRI. She was so beautiful and so loved by her foster mom as you can see from above. She went through many agility hoops for her. Thank you Paula for your love and your efforts. Belle is the happier for it! You win 
BIS!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I do advertising!*

My husband dared me not to foster a dog because he knows where the furever home most likely will be. Lucky for him, I have increased responsibilities in my career so now is not a good time to foster for me. But never say never, as I have my plans.

He also told me that in a few years when our dogs are a little older, he has fostering plans of his own. When our daughter is a teen and can help us work with the dogs. She is quite the lover of animals.

So I help with advertising and other things that are also needed. HRI has the need of many helping hands. Any kind of service is greatly appreciated if you aren't a foster.

I feel so grateful every week when we get our Friday updates. You would be amazed at the number of calls HRI gets every week for dogs in need. I don't think most folks have any idea the amount of services provided by HRI.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm considering fostering.
Is it necessary to quarantine all fosters?
I would have difficulty doing that because of size configurations of this house.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*you give parameters on your application*

It asks you on your application what you can and cannot do. Some fosters require more than others and special foster moms know how to handle that. Many dogs are just needing a new home, most with the only challenge of being house trained or away from too busy a home, or a home without anyone home.

Some have just lost their home so they cannot keep the dog.

The application has many places for you to describe what you can and cannot do...no judgment. We are happy for those who can do any little bit!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> I'm considering fostering.
> Is it necessary to quarantine all fosters?
> I would have difficulty doing that because of size configurations of this house.


There is nothing in our guidelines about quarantining a new foster. HOWEVER you MUST take the dog to the vet for preliminary screening, as outlined in our volunteer section of our guidelines. I would definitely quarantine a dog until my vet gives me the all clear to expose my other animals to this dog. I feel my own pet's health and well being is the priority. Just as I would protect my child if another child came to live with us.

I was instructed to take Belle to a vet of my choice before she came to my home. She was vet fecal and blood tested as she was reported to have bad diaharrea by the surrendering family, which came back negative, also, she had great records, and our vet gave her a good exam which was paid for by HRI. We feel that's the best way to go if it's at all possible.

We were so close to adopting sweet, adorable Belle, UNTIL I found Pat and Frank. Now I know she's the happiest dog, and Pat sends me photos all the time with notes describing her progress. It's hard not to fall in love with these babies, after all they're Havanese, the best breed. What else can I say?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Quarantine is a good idea if you can-some are not able to so that is noted on the application process. I did quarantine the four dogs that I Fostered but did not Frannie since I was the one who picked her up and talked in lenght with the family and felt sure Frannie was very well cared for with no medical problem that my two could contact.

Pat


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I'm seriously considering filling out the application.
My last obstacle is my DH. He's afraid he'll want to keep the foster. He's a real dog lover.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I say give it a try. Embrace the opportunity. I think fostering was one of the best experiences I have had since I got involved with dogs. I'd do it again in a heartbeat, when the time is right. You get support, lots of hav love and the satisfaction of knowing you made a huge difference in that hav's life as well as the life of his adoptive family.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have not had the privelage of fostering a Havanese yet, but did fost Gigi, the Russian Bolonka. It was one of the best experiences that I ever had!! She was a wonderful little girl who had been through a lot, she had accidents, which was totally expected. My guys were a little aloof with her for a day or two, and by the end of the 2nd day here, she was part of the pack and it was as if she was here forever. I always intended for her to go to a new home, but did fall in love. But.... my philosophy on this was, I could either get another dog, OR foster. If I kept a foster, I would not be able to foster again. Seeing her go to her new Mom's arms was one of the best feelings I have experienced. I have had follow up from her Mom and she is a happy girl, which makes the whole thing worthwhile. If you and hubby agree from the start that you will NOT keep a foster, you can do it. It doesnt mean that you wont falll and love, and think about keeping the dog, but the hard part - and the best part - is to find the perfect home for the pup!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just filled out my volunteer form. I looking forward to working with HRI. When I met them at the National they were very nice and I could see the passion that they have these little angels. I look forward to being contacted.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It really does take special people to take in foster dogs and I admire you all so much for doing whatever you can to help. I was at a dog show in town on Saturday and met with a woman who helps a great shelter in the city. They match pets to families, assess behavior and medical issues and are really very careful about placing the pets. Well, this woman, God bless her, helps with fostering (4 yrs. now) and takes in the older, sick dogs that no one else wants. They now own, yes she's kept these ones, 17 dogs! Yup. 17 !! They've lost 7 dogs in the last 18 mths, due to illness and old age. I think she's an angel.  These dogs get to play on a very large semi-wooded property and are given loads of love and attention.

Laurie, I love your philosophy. If you were to keep any foster Hav, then you wouldn't be able to foster any at all after that. It's good motivation to help place that dog, so you have room to take in another.


----------

